# Calling all VW T5 Owners



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all you T5 Owners,

I am having difficulty with VW regarding the MPG our window van returns.

We had a LWB T5 174 Manual that easily attained 35mpg (regardless of how it was driven). They had to replace it and the reaplcement averages 28mpg and on some tankfulls only 25mpg. A far cry from their claimed 39.8 mpg extra urban and 35mpg combined (NON diesel particulate filter Euro III)

I would be very grateful if other owners could respond to me on this forum with their own average recordings in the form of

T5 174 Manual Rising Roof Camper Euro III 33mpg Overall 3,000 miles or
T5 130 Auto Calafornia Euro IV 36mpg Overall 7,000 miles
T5 174 Auto Calafornia Euro III 37Mpg 

Etc

Hope there are a few of you out there.....

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*T5 MPG*

Does no body have a T5 on here?

Does anyone know of anyone who does so I may get some feedback

Very suprised.......

Trev


----------



## 99898 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Trev,

Until a couple of months ago, I had a T5 on the 174PS engine. Fuel consumption was consistently good at around 35 mpg (obviously lower on short or cold runs). Obviously, if you drive it harder you can get that down to 25mpg or so.

Don't even get me started on VW customer service.

arg

Edit: Oops, forgot the model. T5 Caravelle, manual gearbox.


----------



## stainpoke (Jun 12, 2006)

hi there

try posting your question here 
http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/forum/

they have a T3 T4 and the one your looking for T5 forum

good luck


----------



## 112495 (May 21, 2008)

hi ya i have a t5 van it is doing around 25 to gallon i was told they do around35 to the gallan but my one will not it is a t5 /t30/174bh


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a T5 Caravelle 174 automatic. Average is 35 mpg on motorways although have got 38mpg sticking to the speed limit


----------

